# newbie question...



## rzl-dzl (Feb 26, 2009)

so, ive looked thru ~10 pages of the jeep section learning some stuff, but have a question i didnt see the answer for...

ive gone to the fisher and western sites, theres no dropdown for cherokee, just wrangler...

yet i see cherokees on here with those plows, so howd ya do it?

or was it a total pita to convert something to fit?

snoway has cherokee fit, who else????

if it matters, its for my gravel driveway, 1/4mile long....


thanks

98xj classic
98xj sport
92xj sport (all teh xjs are lifted)
96 miata


----------



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

I am responding to the gravel part of your meesage.

I plow an 800+ foot sloped gravel driveway and the associated ditch area. After plowing it for 23 years, nothing has improved my plowing as much as the 2" pipe yard guard. Thank you Avitare for the suggestions. Check out the yard guard thread at 
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=47451&highlight=yard+guard&page=3
My current vehicle is a 1971 CJ5 with a 225CID odd-fire V6, HEI ignition, Heddman headers, 390 Holley 4 barrell, FlowKooler high capacity waterpump, 100 amp Proform alternator, Optima battery, T14 3 speed transmission, Dana 18 transfer case, Dana 44 rear axle and a Dana 27 in front. More pictures can be seen at http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2608975/1


----------



## rzl-dzl (Feb 26, 2009)

magik235;761773 said:


> I am responding to the gravel part of your meesage.
> 
> I plow an 800+ foot sloped gravel driveway and the associated ditch area. After plowing it for 23 years, nothing has improved my plowing as much as the 2" pipe yard guard. Thank you Avitare for the suggestions. Check out the yard guard thread at
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=47451&highlight=yard+guard&page=3


10-4...read thru that, makes sense....thx


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Western had a Unimount for the Cherokee, it's not available completed anymore but I believe you can order all the pieces separately for it.


----------

